# PCGH PC auf der Gamescom



## -Maxemann- (16. September 2009)

Hallo,
Mich würde mal interressieren was in den Xigmatek Midgard Gehäusen drin war! 
Weis das zufällig jemand?
Gruß
Max


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

sry, falsch... bitte löschen


----------

